
Pentagon Says Google’s Drone Work Is Exempt from Freedom of Information Act - aaronbrethorst
https://theintercept.com/2019/03/25/google-project-maven-pentagon-foia/
======
LinuxBender
I would not be surprised by this. FOIA requests do not have to be answered.
Even if you get an answer, they can say, "Declined due to classification" or
they can give answers so vague it may as well be a car commercial.

The FOIA requests I submitted whilst in the military a couple decades ago made
it all the way to the vice president and came back down the chain as several
boxes of paperwork that amounted to "The chief medical officer of the DoD can
determine the appropriate usage of your DNA". In fairness, Al Gore did take on
my request outside of the FOIA process, but he didn't have to.

